# Saugeye Rod



## Woz6

It is time for me to upgrade my gear from the $80 spinning combos that I usually buy. Im looking for some rod choice help. I plan on fishing mainly for saugeyes. I am having a tough time deciding what power and action rod I should get. I am looking at medium/fast action and medium-light/fast rods. I am afraid that if I get a medium light rod there isn't enough backbone to work a jerk bait at the end of my cast. I am also worried that a medium rod wont be sensitive enough for the swim baits I throw. The one rod that has my interest right now the the St. Croix Bass X.

Any knowledge or guidance on the subject is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RiparianRanger

Have a few rods in the arsenal that are medium power with fast or extra fast action. Running braided line I can feel the paddle tail thump on a 2.75 Josh swim bait. If you’re going with St. Croix would highly recommend stepping up to the SC3 blank. While I prefer the features of Avid X wrapped around that blank I think the mojo line now offers the same blank for a lower price point.


----------



## dcool

If you want a great rod, go with the St. Croix Avid or Legend, medium/extra fast. Best rods I have ever used for saugeye, and walleye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

All of my main saugeye sticks are st.croix premier med lights


----------



## Redhunter1012

St croix legend tourney bass drop shot model. Med light 6'10" extra fast


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

St. Croix eyecon rods are very nice for the price. I use several in medium and medium light, all extra fast action.


----------



## ristorap

The mojo rods are SC III now. The bass x rods are SC II like the old mojo rods.

I use lite / med lite / med. rods . The braid line and flouro line helps with the feel, hook set, and working the bait on a long cast.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I'll say this . I've used st.croixs from 80$ triumphs to 200$+avids and I always go back to the 100-150$ premiers, mojos,and eyecons. With braid I can feel the tail of a swim bait thump and the blade on a road runner spin. I know if I have a single weed on my bait. An this can get really important as it cools off an the fish literly just sucks in your bait after slowly hovering under it(talking cold water stickbaiting).


----------



## Brahmabull71

St. Croix Avid X one piece - 6’9” - Medium Light / Extra Fast paired with Daiwa Tatula / Fuego in size 2500 paired with Power Pro Super 8 Slick 20/6 in Hi-Viz yellow. If snap jigging blades or Red Eye shad, I will do an F / G knot to 15lb Seaguar AbrazX Flourocarbon. This will reduce line tangle do to limp braid while tight lining on the drop / fall.


----------



## Dovans

My St. Croix Triumph is a go to rod.. Inexpensive but catches fish. St. Croix Mojo for the money top rod.


----------



## ski

Brahmabull71 said:


> St. Croix Avid X - 6’9” - Medium Light / Extra Fast paired with Daiwa Tatula / Fuego in size 2500 paired with Power Pro Super 8 Slick 20/6 in Hi-Viz yellow. If snap jigging blades or Red Eye shad, I will do an F / G knot to 15lb Seaguar AbrazX Flourocarbon. This will reduce line tangle do to limp braid while tight lining on the drop / fall.


Josh, Can you be a little more specific?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I sence a theme here.......


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

My GF has a Fenwick Elite Tech walleye that I sometimes grab when she doesn’t go with me. It’s a 7’6” ML/f action and is really nice for throwing swims and HJ12/smithwick jerk baits into the wind. Super sensitive and Fenwick cork is my favorite with bare hands. Thinking of getting a 7 1/2-8’ M/f for winging those HJ14/P10’s into the wind for a little more distance. Not sure what yet tho. Still have a bit to figure it out. Fish USA sales usually help me with my decisions.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> My GF has a Fenwick Elite Tech walleye that I sometimes grab when she doesn’t go with me. It’s a 7’6” ML/f action and is really nice for throwing swims and HJ12/smithwick jerk baits into the wind. Super sensitive and Fenwick cork is my favorite with bare hands. Thinking of getting a 7 1/2-8’ M/f for winging those HJ14/P10’s into the wind for a little more distance. Not sure what yet tho. Still have a bit to figure it out. Fish USA sales usually help me with my decisions.


I'll have to keep an eye out on fish USA... hahaha another reason I like the premiers is cabelas usually Mark's them down to 100/105$ around xmas. I usually get one each year......


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> My GF has a Fenwick Elite Tech walleye that I sometimes grab when she doesn’t go with me. It’s a 7’6” ML/f action and is really nice for throwing swims and HJ12/smithwick jerk baits into the wind. Super sensitive and Fenwick cork is my favorite with bare hands. Thinking of getting a 7 1/2-8’ M/f for winging those HJ14/P10’s into the wind for a little more distance. Not sure what yet tho. Still have a bit to figure it out. Fish USA sales usually help me with my decisions.


Do you remember the fenwick hmc's? My uncle still has one in good condition with like a 1995 quantum energy on it,back when quantums where it! 
I grab that combo to use everytime I'm in the boat with him!!!!!


----------



## gLoomisSR781

I've used and had a lot of rods for saugeye over the years. Fenwick Techna AVs/,HMGs, HMXs , G.Loomis fiber blends/IMX/GLX, St. Croixs and the list goes on. But I always grab my 7' 1/2"s Medium Lights almost every time either St. Croix Legend Extremes or a G.Loomis in a whatever series. What I can tell you from prior experience that I started doing was instead of stepping up a little I just waited and saved however long it took to get the highest tier rod I could. You'll be glad you did in the long run and the performance levels are USUALLY way above what you were going to settle on.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

gLoomisSR781 said:


> I've used and had a lot of rods for saugeye over the years. Fenwick Techna AVs/,HMGs, HMXs , G.Loomis fiber blends/IMX/GLX, St. Croixs and the list goes on. But I always grab my 7' 1/2"s Medium Lights almost every time either St. Croix Legend Extremes or a G.Loomis in a whatever series. What I can tell you from prior experience that I started doing was instead of stepping up a little I just waited and saved however long it took to get the highest tier rod I could. You'll be glad you did in the long run and the performance levels are USUALLY way above what you were going to settle on.


How are the longer ML’s throwing large stick baits and swims? What action are you using, f or xf?


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> How are the longer ML’s throwing large stick baits and swims? What action are you using, f or xf?


I really like them. You get longer casts and they fight fish better for me. I have both fast and extra fast and you can throw HJ 14s,Rogues, 4-5 swims, you just have to adjust your drag if your throwing the jerks with an extra fast and back it off.


----------



## bassin mickey

Consider the new " Fox River " rods. Available only at Jann's Netcraft.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out on fish USA... hahaha another reason I like the premiers is cabelas usually Mark's them down to 100/105$ around xmas. I usually get one each year......


Picked one up a couple years ago (7' ML/F). At the time Cabela's had them in split grip form as opposed to the full cork handle. Good rod for the money.


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface

St Croix walleye rod....6'3" medium fast action. They are the best of the best by far.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Once upon a time I thought I needed top shelf rods to catch fish. I usually head out armed with a Croix Legend Elite, a an Avid and a Loomis or two. Of those, the Avid is my favorite for eyes. 
However, over the years I have been outfished more than once by bargin equipment. I think these days cheeper rods are very good tools. More expensive rods are lighter (and perhaps more sensitive). Consequently they are possibly easier and a joy to use. BUT, i doubt a Legend Elite would put more fish in the boat than a Premier IMHO.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gottagofishn said:


> Once upon a time I thought I needed top shelf rods to catch fish. I usually head out armed with a Croix Legend Elite, a an Avid and a Loomis or two. Of those, the Avid is my favorite for eyes.
> However, over the years I have been outfished more than once by bargin equipment. I think these days cheeper rods are very good tools. More expensive rods are lighter (and perhaps more sensitive). Consequently they are possibly easier and a joy to use. BUT, i doubt a Legend Elite would put more fish in the boat than a Premier IMHO.


This is my opinion as well,100%....


----------



## Brahmabull71

Gottagofishn said:


> Once upon a time I thought I needed top shelf rods to catch fish. I usually head out armed with a Croix Legend Elite, a an Avid and a Loomis or two. Of those, the Avid is my favorite for eyes.
> However, over the years I have been outfished more than once by bargin equipment. I think these days cheeper rods are very good tools. More expensive rods are lighter (and perhaps more sensitive). Consequently they are possibly easier and a joy to use. BUT, i doubt a Legend Elite would put more fish in the boat than a Premier IMHO.


My perspective is, it’s all about feel. This is subjective. Each of us like something a little different. Price has nothing to do with anything to me. I find myself crappie fishing, walleye fishing and perch fishing all with this one rod. Why? Simple, I like the feel.

My dad has a blue $16 Walmart spinning rod that is 15-16 years old that the he turns upside down and trolls with. That thing has caught a PILE of fish. To him, this is the best rod he’s ever owned. I try to buy quality products for him to use and ‘make’ him use them...nope...he grabs the $16 Walmart rod every time!


----------



## Draggin along

Brahmabull71 said:


> St. Croix Avid X - 6’9” - Medium Light / Extra Fast paired with Daiwa Tatula / Fuego in size 2500 paired with Power Pro Super 8 Slick 20/6 in Hi-Viz yellow. If snap jigging blades or Red Eye shad, I will do an F / G knot to 15lb Seaguar AbrazX Flourocarbon. This will reduce line tangle do to limp braid while tight lining on the drop / fall.


Agree. The 6'9" St Croix Avid Med Light/x fast is my rod of choice. Incredible sensitivity. Only problem I have with them is that the tips are like spaghetti. But they do have an excellent warranty. Can't go wrong with the premier either, but the warranty is limited.


----------



## jray

My only 2 cents is stay away from the avid x because of the micro guides. I owned one and since then I’ve never bought anything but regular avids. (I have 5) If you are serious about saugeye fishing and you want to fish when it’s 15 degrees micro guides make it way tougher. Also a leader knot will go through them a little better if you are using long leaders. I used to be in to extra fast rods but lately I find myself going to fast for more parabolic bend. This helps a lot with stickbait fish. I save the extra fast for snap jigging like blades or hair jigs.


----------



## Tastefishy

For years, I used the Cabela's XML series XMLS703-2A & XMLS705-2A 7' rods. One was for jigging and the other for heavier stuff up to one ounce. And I picked up both rods on sale for right at 99.99 each. And they are a good all around rods and caught lots of Saugeye them. 
Then early this year, I picked up two St. Croix rods. One is the Walleye Series Legion Tournament MLF-2 6'6" and lastly a 7' Legend Extreme MLF-2 rod. 
While the average person would not spend the crazy money like I did on a couple rods, would do it again. 
I've found just as others have already said, you feel everything your jig is hitting and doing. And after spending many hours on the water, the rod weight does matter a lot more. 
The manner at which the rod reacts to a heavier fish on a higher end rod, is night and day to the Cabela's rod. 
All though I've never used any other higher end rods on the market, I would say, buy the best rod you can afford to buy.


----------



## 1basshunter

Gottagofishn said:


> Once upon a time I thought I needed top shelf rods to catch fish. I usually head out armed with a Croix Legend Elite, a an Avid and a Loomis or two. Of those, the Avid is my favorite for eyes.
> However, over the years I have been outfished more than once by bargin equipment. I think these days cheeper rods are very good tools. More expensive rods are lighter (and perhaps more sensitive). Consequently they are possibly easier and a joy to use. BUT, i doubt a Legend Elite would put more fish in the boat than a Premier IMHO.


I don’t think you were out fish by bargain fishing rods but maybe better Anglers. Good quality rods are great to have in your arsenal and so are the cheaper ones. I find in the winter a good cheap cherrywood rod does just fine possibly even better then the More expensive ones with the micro eyelet all they do is freeze up quicker but that’s just my opinion. And as far as being out fished That happens to all of us I think that what they call Fishing


----------



## Dovans

I rather put the money into a decent reel. You spend 100 bucks or 150 on a rod... thats going to get you what you need.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I'm exactly opposite, I can get bye better with a cheaper reel. 


Dovans said:


> I rather put the money into a decent reel. You spend 100 bucks or 150 on a rod... thats going to get you what you need.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm exactly opposite, I can get bye better with a cheaper reel.


Yep, all it has to have is a good drag and be decently smooth.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Dovans said:


> I rather put the money into a decent reel. You spend 100 bucks or 150 on a rod... thats going to get you what you need.


No offense, but spoken like a bass guy. If I have to pick where I put my money, for me, it’s the rod every time. I have $40 Daiwa Revros that I use all the time but it’s on a Premier St. Croix. I must admit, I like the price point and performance of the Daiwa Fuegos.


----------



## Dovans

Brahmabull71 said:


> No offense, but spoken like a bass guy. If I have to pick where I put my money, for me, it’s the rod every time. I have $40 Daiwa Revros that I use all the time but it’s on a Premier St. Croix. I must admit, I like the price point and performance of the Daiwa Fuegos.


LOL! Bass Guy... right now I'd jump for joy if a bluegill hit something I throw.  Have the cheap St. Croix rod with decent reel and its a fish catcher... Its a go to rod, Its been through some serious abuse and it still works. Reels on the other hand I've not been so lucky on the lesser price ones. Quantum spin I got so frustrated with it I chucked it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Woz6 said:


> It is time for me to upgrade my gear from the $80 spinning combos that I usually buy. Im looking for some rod choice help. I plan on fishing mainly for saugeyes. I am having a tough time deciding what power and action rod I should get. I am looking at medium/fast action and medium-light/fast rods. I am afraid that if I get a medium light rod there isn't enough backbone to work a jerk bait at the end of my cast. I am also worried that a medium rod wont be sensitive enough for the swim baits I throw. The one rod that has my interest right now the the St. Croix Bass X.
> 
> Any knowledge or guidance on the subject is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


So have you pulled the trigger yet? I forgot to mention if you go with a med powered in the extreme,a big fat yes on it being sensitive enough for swims... 
But also a yes on bigger stick baits with a med light. I work full sized jerk baits with mine all the time... another thing that should be added,if your fishing deeper water or hard current the med action might suit you better as well........ just some more thoughts.....


----------



## Southernsaug

I see there are plenty of opinions, as expected, so why not chime in. I will spend my money on a reel first then the rod. I have had many reels give up the ghost, but well cared for rods go on and on through many reels. I don't spend the big bucks on rods. All but one of my rods cost less than $70.00. I have three ugly sticks and one berkley that I forgot how old it is. I have one St. Croix in light wght fast action, with big ceramic guides. This is my winter rod for light jigs. I was surprised at how long everyone's rods were. My longest rod is 6'. I go medium with fast action for heavy jigs or light plugs. Medium wght and action for bigger jerk baits and medium heavy medium action for trolling and large fall baits. I used to be a shamono guy but have switched to all Lews reels. Fast retrieve casting for trolling and various size spinning. For me sensitivity of the bite is almost as much in the line as the rod. I like the braids with no stretch. Any fast action rod with a good braid will feel every little bump of structure and fish. I have fished right beside people with gear that cost 2-3 times mine and honestly I usually catch more fish. My advice is buy good gear, but don't over spend. Pick a good medium weight rod from 5' 6" -7'with fast action($50-75) and a good reel ($59 -100) and you'll do fine with it for many years.


----------



## Lewis

I use a 6ft St Croix Avid m/f with braid for blades and spoons. I also have Several St Croix Premiers 6'.6" m/f that I use for jigging, swimbaits, jerkbaits and everything else. These all have mid price ranged Shimano reels. I too would rather spend more on a better rod than a reel.


----------



## REEL GRIP

Check out the Diawa Aird X. (Tackle Warehouse).
Best selling Diawa rod. $55 bucks. Read the reviews.
They are about as good as you'll find.
Fishes like a $200 rod, they say.
I've never used one.


----------



## Woz6

Saugeyefisher said:


> So have you pulled the trigger yet? I forgot to mention if you go with a med powered in the extreme,a big fat yes on it being sensitive enough for swims...
> But also a yes on bigger stick baits with a med light. I work full sized jerk baits with mine all the time... another thing that should be added,if your fishing deeper water or hard current the med action might suit you better as well........ just some more thoughts.....


Haven't pulled the trigger yet but I think I have whittled down my options. Definitely think I am going to go with a medium power and start fishing braid more often. I think I need to get out and hold some of these rods in my hand before I can pick. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Gottagofishn

1basshunter said:


> I don’t think you were out fish by bargain fishing rods but maybe better Anglers. Good quality rods are great to have in your arsenal and so are the cheaper ones. I find in the winter a good cheap cherrywood rod does just fine possibly even better then the More expensive ones with the micro eyelet all they do is freeze up quicker but that’s just my opinion. And as far as being out fished That happens to all of us I think that what they call Fishing


No doubt they were better fisherman than myself, as I'm sure most on here are. My point was although the "top shelf" equipment is a joy to use, you don't need it.


----------



## 1basshunter

Gottagofishn said:


> No doubt they were better fisherman than myself, as I'm sure most on here are. My point was although the "top shelf" equipment is a joy to use, you don't need it.


I know!!! I was just trying to have some fun hope you’re not Upset with me it was In fun


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Tastefishy said:


> For years, I used the Cabela's XML series XMLS703-2A & XMLS705-2A 7' rods. One was for jigging and the other for heavier stuff up to one ounce. And I picked up both rods on sale for right at 99.99 each. And they are a good all around rods and caught lots of Saugeye them.
> Then early this year, I picked up two St. Croix rods. One is the Walleye Series Legion Tournament MLF-2 6'6" and lastly a 7' Legend Extreme MLF-2 rod.
> While the average person would not spend the crazy money like I did on a couple rods, would do it again.
> I've found just as others have already said, you feel everything your jig is hitting and doing. And after spending many hours on the water, the rod weight does matter a lot more.
> The manner at which the rod reacts to a heavier fish on a higher end rod, is night and day to the Cabela's rod.
> All though I've never used any other higher end rods on the market, I would say, buy the best rod you can afford to buy.


 I agree with you 100%. The fatigue factor is a big deal anymore with my arms and shoulders as sad as it sounds. The weight difference in higher end rods makes a difference at the end of the day or night and the reel weight. I will have to say though for all around value and performance a St Croix Premier or Avid are great.


Gottagofishn said:


> No doubt they were better fisherman than myself, as I'm sure most on here are. My point was although the "top shelf" equipment is a joy to use, you don't need it.


 I agree you definitely don't need the top shelf equipment but it definitely is a joy to use. When it comes down to it whatever feels best in your own hands and your confident with it will be the best pick. As many on here stated I think the all around best bang for your buck is a St. Croix Premier.


----------



## Shortdrift

St Croix 6'-9" Med liter/fast/ 2500 Diawa spooled with 12# braid and 15# Seagaur leader for saugeye and 8# Seagaur leader for small mouth. I have accidentally caught carp up to 20# on this outfit as well as 6# bass .Rod was 150$ /reel 80$ and trouble free for fifteen years.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Shortdrift said:


> St Croix 6'-9" Med liter/fast/ 2500 Diawa spooled with 12# braid and 15# Seagaur leader for saugeye and 8# Seagaur leader for small mouth. I have accidentally caught carp up to 20# on this outfit as well as 6# bass .Rod was 150$ /reel 80$ and trouble free for fifteen years.


Shew I wish I could make mine last 15 yrs(my own fault not the gear I buy)....
But I agree,treat it right an get plenty of use out of them!!!


----------



## acklac7

Lots of good advice in this thread, however, I personally prefer Fast to extra Fast.


----------



## ristorap

Woz6 said:


> Haven't pulled the trigger yet but I think I have whittled down my options. Definitely think I am going to go with a medium power and start fishing braid more often. I think I need to get out and hold some of these rods in my hand before I can pick. Thanks for all the info!


I like to go to the store and hold, look, see how the rods feel in my hand. If you know what reel you are going to put on it, have that reel put on the rod. Check to see if it is balanced, how the combo feels in you're hand, and go through the casting motion. This way you can see how the different rods with the reel you are going to use feel to you holding and casting them together.


----------



## REEL GRIP

ristorap said:


> I like to go to the store and hold, look, see how the rods feel in my hand. If you know what reel you are going to put on it, have that reel put on the rod. Check to see if it is balanced, how the combo feels in you're hand, and go through the casting motion. This way you can see how the different rods with the reel you are going to use feel to you holding and casting them together.


I agree.


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan

Woz6 said:


> It is time for me to upgrade my gear from the $80 spinning combos that I usually buy. Im looking for some rod choice help. I plan on fishing mainly for saugeyes. I am having a tough time deciding what power and action rod I should get. I am looking at medium/fast action and medium-light/fast rods. I am afraid that if I get a medium light rod there isn't enough backbone to work a jerk bait at the end of my cast. I am also worried that a medium rod wont be sensitive enough for the swim baits I throw. The one rod that has my interest right now the the St. Croix Bass X.
> 
> Any knowledge or guidance on the subject is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I think you’ll like the St. Croix’s. The Bass X if that’s what you decide. I think though you could really look at the Avid line. They have great sensitivity. Plus they’re slightly less in price to where you may be able to swing buying two. When working a worm drop bait or something to that nature you can feel every stone or structure you bounce on. As far as which model it’s going to depend on how heavy of baits you’re throwing and what weight of line you’re fishing. To be really satisfied you may want a couple. I have a rack full of St Croix and GL Loomis. The Loomis though have gotten really pricey. I think more so since they went in with Shimano. I have them all though, ultra lites, 3 of them. Medium lites, a couple of them, medium and heavy. So many my wife thinks I’m just addicted at buying them. All with different line size capabilities and lure weights. If you only want one you need to really think about what weight of bait and line you’ll mostly be using.


----------



## Striper Steve

Woz6 said:


> It is time for me to upgrade my gear from the $80 spinning combos that I usually buy. Im looking for some rod choice help. I plan on fishing mainly for saugeyes. I am having a tough time deciding what power and action rod I should get. I am looking at medium/fast action and medium-light/fast rods. I am afraid that if I get a medium light rod there isn't enough backbone to work a jerk bait at the end of my cast. I am also worried that a medium rod wont be sensitive enough for the swim baits I throw. The one rod that has my interest right now the the St. Croix Bass X.
> 
> Any knowledge or guidance on the subject is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Striper Steve

I use a St.Croix Eyecon....I really like them...


----------



## fvogel67

Cabelas has the Prodigy Walleye Rod on sale for 69.97 in the Cave online and at the store.
Just ordered the 6'3" MXF and received free shipping.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

fvogel67 said:


> Cabelas has the Prodigy Walleye Rod on sale for 69.97 in the Cave online and at the store.
> Just ordered the 6'3" MXF and received free shipping.


Those are very good rods for the price. I have a couple 6’10” mxf I use on the maumee during the walleye run.


----------



## All Eyes

acklac7 said:


> Lots of good advice in this thread, however, I personally prefer Fast to extra Fast.


Same here. Especially with braid. It's not hard to jump the gun on hooksets and miss fish. They are nice for vertical fishing blades and spoons where fish tend to spit them fast. 
Still, I've never known anyone who's ever fished an Avid rod for eyes and didn't like it.


----------



## Woz6

So I finally settled on the St. Croix Mojo. Took it out last night and holy crap, I swear i could feel if a rock had algae on it or not. This rod is so sensitive compared to the cheaper rods that I've used for years.


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan

ristorap said:


> I like to go to the store and hold, look, see how the rods feel in my hand. If you know what reel you are going to put on it, have that reel put on the rod. Check to see if it is balanced, how the combo feels in you're hand, and go through the casting motion. This way you can see how the different rods with the reel you are going to use feel to you holding and casting them together.





ristorap said:


> I like to go to the store and hold, look, see how the rods feel in my hand. If you know what reel you are going to put on it, have that reel put on the rod. Check to see if it is balanced, how the combo feels in you're hand, and go through the casting motion. This way you can see how the different rods with the reel you are going to use feel to you holding and casting them together.


ristorap that is great advice also. You want a rod and reel that balances well and you can fish with all day if wanted without tiring you’re hand, wrist and arm. I like as light as I can go. I like to be able to mount the reel on rod and balance it on just my index finger right at the front of reel.


----------



## JamesF

ski said:


> Josh, Can you be a little more specific?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan

Woz6 said:


> It is time for me to upgrade my gear from the $80 spinning combos that I usually buy. Im looking for some rod choice help. I plan on fishing mainly for saugeyes. I am having a tough time deciding what power and action rod I should get. I am looking at medium/fast action and medium-light/fast rods. I am afraid that if I get a medium light rod there isn't enough backbone to work a jerk bait at the end of my cast. I am also worried that a medium rod wont be sensitive enough for the swim baits I throw. The one rod that has my interest right now the the St. Croix Bass X.
> 
> Any knowledge or guidance on the subject is greatly appreciated. Thanks![/QUOTE
> You can’t go wrong with the St. Croix Avid series. I own several. Go to the shop you’ll be buying. Try them both paired with the reel you want. It’s your first big investment in a good quality rod and reel. On top of the action you want the rod and reel to be balanced right. Something you’ll like fishing with for hours. Keep in mind the weight of rigging you’ll be using mostly. My newest is a St Croix Avid 6’9” in medium light. I paired it with a brand of reel I’ve never owned. My wife and son have. I put a Pflueger Patriarch in the 2500. A switch from all the Shimano’s I own. I loved that reel so well though I bought another. I put it on one of my Avid ultra lights. Head to a good store, Cabelas or Bass Pro. They’ll have all the different models for you to get the feel of.


----------



## JamesF

I have Stcroix Eyecon,that I haven't had the time to really use it. But I like the way it feels with a Diawa Lt .along with Cabelas Walleye Prodigy, nice rod also. Fenwick makes a decent rod,I have one of their Silver Hawks, in medium.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Another vote for St. Croix. I have a 6'6 medium fast action Avid paired up with a Diawa Tatula and can't say enough amazing things about this setup. It's so light and sensitive, you can literally feel everything.


----------



## REEL GRIP

Go to St Croix web site...They have the Avid in a 7ft. MH for $126


----------



## JamesF

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Another vote for St. Croix. I have a 6'6 medium fast action Avid paired up with a Diawa Tatula and can't say enough amazing things about this setup. It's so light and sensitive, you can literally feel everything.


Is that casting or spinning? I have been looking at the casting reels.


----------



## REEL GRIP

Casting... They list 2 7ft. MH's
1 is fast action...$220
1 is Mod. action...$126
I don't know if it's a Crankin Rod or what.
You may want to call'em


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

JamesF said:


> Is that casting or spinning? I have been looking at the casting reels.


Spinning. Ive heard great things about their casting reels as well


----------



## JamesF

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Spinning. Ive heard great things about their casting reels as well


I looked over the Arc Lancer . I see it has the micro guides. That is a good deal. But I have three of the micro guides already. I gave one to my brother, he seems to like it. One is a spinning Fenwick, I use for drifting and some trolling. The casting rod is Cabelas.


----------



## fishhogg

I have switch all of my personal rods over to G Loomis. I really like the E6X series. The 2 rods that I would recommend are the 852s and 892s, medium action, ex-fast tips. Both rods will cast the smaller boot tails a mile and with braid, you can feel the tail thump. They work well on everything up to 1/2 oz., you can get away with heavy jigs at Erie in the spring as well. If I move up to the big swim baits 5"+ and heavy jig heads then I move up to the 853s. As far as a reels Diawa Tatula LT 4000. Hope this helps. This is kinda the old chevyvsfordvschrysler thing.


----------

